# Naked straw man



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Some people have WAY too much time on their hands.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that is one of the funniest things i've seen in a while...thanks for posting!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What ????


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

And that is why the CITIES evolved. To give people something to do without getting hay in places, they, err, shouldn't.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I thought he looked like Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LMfrickingAO!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

it was funny, had to share it on FB the other day!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

this is fake. I asked my mom if this is possible and she said yes, but the man would be killed.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

If you look at him, it looks like he's wearing a cardboard box with hay glued onto it. There are large openings around the arms. Hay balers pack tightly, and it takes several minutesfor a bale to emerge.

so yeah--it's fake. Doesn't stop it from being freakin' funny!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that was awesome LOL but if you ever looked in side on of those machines you would see that its not possible but if you did try it ,it would make a great horror flick LOL


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Funny yes! But you just know somebody is going to win a darwin award trying this out!


----------

